# Side Jobs to Compliment Great corporate Career



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

CMF Forum...

Hello All! 

This is my first actually post on here although i've been reading the forum for sometime and really enjoy all the like minded individual.. I'd like to share a brief intro about my situation and then ask if anyone has great idea's/recommendations for an ideal side job/business that could be accomplished with evening/weekend work and midday calls if necessary... 


Current Situation: 

30yr Old 
Great Corporate Career Mon-fri..
Job allows great flexibility but also long hours and occasional weekend /evening emails etc. 

I am looking to compliment my income with either a side business or side job that can add a nice little increase to my income. I am very well compensated (atleast in my opinion) have several sound investments, stock purchase program at work etc.. and more so looking for something to do to add cashflow. 

I've heard the following suggestions: 

Ebay Merchant : I dont have much to sell, live very simply and well below my means
Commission Travel Agent: No experience here though
Bartender: Did this when I was much younger.. not sure this is a good fit for me at this point with my current career 


I am moving to Calgary shortly, currently in BC.. I know there is a ton of work in that area but hoping someone can share some successful side ventures that may make sense!

I'd also like to note.. i'm extremely happy with my current job, just looking to supplement my income as much as possible well im healthy and capable of working the hours..

Thank you in advance,


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

For the eBay merchant one, you can look for things to sell at garage sales & thrift stores. 

I tried the travel agent one, and had very little success with it (I think travel agents are on the decline with the rise of internet travel booking). 

Fiverr.com & Elance.com are websites that allow you to sell services online.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I've been putting a fair bit of thought into this topic as well. I won't talk about specific jobs, but comment on what goals I want to get out of a side job.

To start, we're talking about "complimenting a great corporate career" so I'm assuming you are banking a solid 30k+ per year towards your net worth.

Since we're saving a bunch of money already, the side income isn't really needed. Even bringing in another $1000 a month (after tax) is only gonna be ~$400,000 after twenty years. While not an insignificant amount, your side job isn't going to make or break your future substantially.

With the above point being made, I would persue side jobs from one of the following categories:

1) Allows me to build a skill that I want to phase-in as a more front and center money maker after I phase-out my "corporate career" sometime in my late 30s or 40s. (This is my goal, some may be happy working their corporate careers into their 50s, so this reason isn't for you)

2) Is physically demanding, and allows me to get exercise and balance a physically active life with a sedentary office corporate life. (It's hard to haul your *** to the gym for no reason after working in an office all day)

3) Persue a business that has the potential to scale hugely and give you a massive payout someday.

4) A job that can help improve your social life and network greatly (Bartender, Coach, some sort of high profile volunteering)

Anything else, IMO, is a waste of life, and the financial gain from making $10-20/hour on the side of a much higher paying career is a silly thing to persue. Unless that job gives you social benefits or a huge payout, the marginal increase in the amount of money you have at the end of the day isn't going to improve you life in any substantial way to be worth while.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

Good on you for the extra hustle! I'm with Peterk and agree with his tips on choosing a side gig wisely. I'm also looking to put in my work now so I can eventually ditch the corporate job and still have something to live off

I'm in a similar position - have a decent, well-paying job but my husband and I do a few things on the side. What's great is that we do most of them together, so for the most part it doesn't feel like work..

• We build farm-house style tables - it's a great feeling to work with your hands after sitting at a desk all day long
• We detail cars in the summer and represent an automotive detail company at events - we are both pretty into cars so this is a fun hobby/side job for us. We've worked on Ferrari's, Aston Martin's, McLaren's and a whole bunch of awesome luxury vehicles 
• I also do some consulting (communications/marketing) - this allows me to build up experience and contacts if I ever decide to consult FT


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Man, I need me a job like that, too. But unicorn keeper and tooth fairy are both too hard to break into... 

If working more hours at your real job doesn't cut it for whatever reason, you might try something that will meet some need that work doesn't. But finding something that is completely flexible, helps your social life, can make a massive payout, is physically demanding, and helps you build a new skill set - that is probably a bit much.

Artistic blacksmith?
Clown-for-hire?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

haha - I meant a side job that does ONE of those things wendi!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If you don't need the extra money right away, probably the most productive way to spend your spare time is learning to invest. The value method has proven to be a very good way to invest but takes several hours per week of research to find the best stocks.

It may be this is too much like your present job and you want a change, something to get you out in the open air.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd take your time to figure out what sort of side job you want. I see no reason to be an EBay merchant when as far as I'm concerned Kijiji/Amazon's gonna wipe EBay out. Also, travel agent is practically another dead career. They still exist, but that's only because old people don't trust the internet.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Too funny.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

peterk said:


> I've been putting a fair bit of thought into this topic as well. I won't talk about specific jobs, but comment on what goals I want to get out of a side job.
> 
> To start, we're talking about "complimenting a great corporate career" so I'm assuming you are banking a solid 30k+ per year towards your net worth.
> 
> ...


Great Point... I didnt really think of it in that sense but something I can fall back on after my corporate career that i moderately enjoy would make much more sense then doing something just for the sake of an extra $1000 a month..


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

peterk has great points.

In terms of possible jobs, I would throw out part time mortgage broker as a potential. From what I understand it's like 2 weeks of training and they make 1-2% of the mortgage value with each deal. One deal a month is a decent income.

In Calgary, infill residential development/spec renos are a possible way to make money. You need a fair amount of capital to do it though.

I do portrait photography as a side job/business. I average between 60-100$/hr, which is roughly equivalent to the OT rate on my day job (if I were eligible for OT). I figure it has to be that much, as that's really what it is - hours above 40/week. To me it doesn't matter what the work is, anything above the standard 40hr/week is OT. That's why I would have a tough time working for someone else as a side job.
My wife teaches fitness classes as a part time job (in addition to her full time one). She does it because it's a workout and she gets a free gym membership with it for teaching a couple classes a month.


----------



## John09 (Oct 20, 2013)

if you are into any sports,,, become a referee. There is soo much referee work for various sports its unreal. I ref hockey and it pays $25-50 per game and its 50 min on the ice getting some exercise at same time. You can ref as much as you want and I currently am quite happy with 10-25gms a month which translates into $300-750 a month


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm a firm believer that you can make money doing anything...if you're flexible and creative. Heck, anyone remember the guy who put a rock from his backyard in a box and became a millionaire by calling it the pet rock?

My advice, find something you enjoy doing...or better yet volunteer your time. I've probably made more money volunteering my time (and making contacts unintentionally, or just learning new things) than I would have charging for those hours. Not to mention all the time I've spent with my family...way more than most people I'm sure.

Not everything has to be about money.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

I was scrolling down to suggest volunteering when I saw the post immediately above. If the cash flow is secondary, you may find that you gain more from having a service component in your life. It can be as related or unrelated to your desk job as you like. Work-life balance is important.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

If you want to _compliment _ your career, I'd say "Nice going, career"........if you want to complement it.........well.....:wink:


----------



## swoop_ds (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been looking into snow removal lately. (depends on climate)

My fulltime job, and my small business, are both pretty slow in the winter so I'm specifically looking for something that is busy in the winter. I'm considering just doing small jobs for neighbours this winter as I wouldn't require any new equipment (I already have a working back, shovel, and snowblower). If it seems to go alright I might look into some heavier equipment like a bobcat.


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

Links to different podcast where people discuss exactly what you ask


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

John09 said:


> if you are into any sports,,, become a referee. There is soo much referee work for various sports its unreal. I ref hockey and it pays $25-50 per game and its 50 min on the ice getting some exercise at same time. You can ref as much as you want and I currently am quite happy with 10-25gms a month which translates into $300-750 a month


I thought alot about this.. (I play a pile of Rec hockey).. How would you get into the $50 per game category?


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Nemo2 said:


> If you want to _compliment _ your career, I'd say "Nice going, career"........if you want to complement it.........well.....:wink:




Lol Touche..


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

alingva said:


> Links to different podcast where people discuss exactly what you ask




I will give this a shot.. thank you!


----------



## John09 (Oct 20, 2013)

Westerncanada said:


> I thought alot about this.. (I play a pile of Rec hockey).. How would you get into the $50 per game category?


Different leagues pay differently and tournaments pay more as well as game times that can be tough to fill refs so they offer more $


----------



## tiffbou2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey! I had an ebay store for a while when I was on mat leave and let me tell you, it was often more trouble and time than it was worth. It's also really hard to make a go of it in Canada if you are selling products because of our high shipping costs. 

A much more lucrative side business for me has been fitness. I had been certified as a fitness instructor and taught in gyms on the side for years, but when the Zumba craze hit, I started renting a hall for $45/hour and charging $5 a class, and I get 50-100 participants per class. It's seriously sweet pocket change, and I never dreamed it would be so profitable when I was only making $25 per hour class in gyms.

My point is, think about the skills and talents that you already have and how you might be able to market them. If you have a skill or interest without education behind it, consider investing in some training. My advice above all is make sure it is something you actually like doing, or you will end up begrudging having the additional responsibility of your side job.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

tiffbou2 said:


> Hey! I had an ebay store for a while when I was on mat leave and let me tell you, it was often more trouble and time than it was worth. It's also really hard to make a go of it in Canada if you are selling products because of our high shipping costs.
> 
> A much more lucrative side business for me has been fitness. I had been certified as a fitness instructor and taught in gyms on the side for years, but when the Zumba craze hit, I started renting a hall for $45/hour and charging $5 a class, and I get 50-100 participants per class. It's seriously sweet pocket change, and I never dreamed it would be so profitable when I was only making $25 per hour class in gyms.
> 
> My point is, think about the skills and talents that you already have and how you might be able to market them. If you have a skill or interest without education behind it, consider investing in some training. My advice above all is make sure it is something you actually like doing, or you will end up begrudging having the additional responsibility of your side job.


Hey.. I'd love to hear more about this.. I sent you a private message to inquire but this would be (Fitness Class's Instructor) ..

Thanks!


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

A lot of the generic sales/commission-based jobs (as well as ebay trading) is probably best to avoid unless you have a really specific interest in those areas. Instead you could use your unique experience to find something more fitting. Teaching (any skills that you already have or want to develop) is pretty common and easy. You might also be able to take things you already do, maybe even skills from your regular career, and use them to help small businesses and non-profits. Even though this may be the same type of work you get a chance to get involved in things that you might never see at your day job that are more rewarding or fun. Or if you're tired of working at an office, maybe being a weekend carpenter is for you. Again only if you are actually interested in that  If you're not dependent on the cashflow this could be a good chance to follow someone more experienced and help them out while you learn what they're doing. Whatever you do make sure there is some advantage for you - I doubt that being a travel agent will pay off in any way.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

richard said:


> A lot of the generic sales/commission-based jobs (as well as ebay trading) is probably best to avoid unless you have a really specific interest in those areas. Instead you could use your unique experience to find something more fitting. Teaching (any skills that you already have or want to develop) is pretty common and easy. You might also be able to take things you already do, maybe even skills from your regular career, and use them to help small businesses and non-profits. Even though this may be the same type of work you get a chance to get involved in things that you might never see at your day job that are more rewarding or fun. Or if you're tired of working at an office, maybe being a weekend carpenter is for you. Again only if you are actually interested in that  If you're not dependent on the cashflow this could be a good chance to follow someone more experienced and help them out while you learn what they're doing. Whatever you do make sure there is some advantage for you - I doubt that being a travel agent will pay off in any way.


Great Point.. I had a private chat with Tiff on this topic and definitely agree that it has to be something you love.. so I'm going to register for personal training cert so i can do that on the side, love what i'm doing , stay fit and also bring in some extra cashflow well helping other's...


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Guess the only thing I would say is I hope things work out for all of you.

I'm retired and have been for a few years now.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

Daniel A. said:


> Guess the only thing I would say is I hope things work out for all of you.
> 
> I'm retired and have been for a few years now.


Thank you! And congratulations on retirement.. i'm looking forward to it, only 35 years to go for me


----------



## financialuproar (Jan 26, 2010)

nobleea said:


> peterk has great points.
> 
> In terms of possible jobs, I would throw out part time mortgage broker as a potential. From what I understand it's like 2 weeks of training and they make 1-2% of the mortgage value with each deal. One deal a month is a decent income.
> 
> ...


Mortgage broker doesn't pay quite that well, unfortunately. You're looking at 0.75% for a 5 year fixed mortgage, and it goes down from there. Not that getting 0.75% of $300k isn't a bad payday, but still. It is possible to get more than 1%, but only if you put a borrower into a private mortgage somewhere in the 8-10% range. 

Also, you're going to have to pay your broker 10-20% of everything you make just so you can fly their colors. Kinda like a real estate agent.


----------



## financialuproar (Jan 26, 2010)

I second everyone who talked about refereeing sports, but with a twist. Rather than ref hockey, I'd suggest other sports. I used to play rec soccer, and I basically had to yell at one of the guys to stop bugging me about reffing. Niche markets are your friend. 

Also, there are lots of companies who will pay you to stand in some store on the weekends and talk about products. Credit cards are a big one, and I've seen booths with people selling those fancy one cup coffee machines. Of course, the issue with that is when your buddies show up in the store and start asking questions that aren't about coffee machines.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there anything you love to do right now, hobbies etc, if so see if you can make money doing something related to that, however keep in mind that:

1) You can make money doing what you love to do, but if that doesn't work out......
2) You may stop loving what you love to do and it will became another chore because you are not doing it for pleasure anymore.

Also do you have skills related to your current job that would allow you to make money on a side (assuming it doesn't create a conflict with your current employment).


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

My friend used to deliver papers in the early morning before his corporate job. He was going through a divorce so he needed the extra income. Its not glamorous but its great exercise especially in a blizzard. Pays only 17 cents a paper and then a bit more on days with flyers and stuff. Its took him about 90 minutes to do 3 routes (about 250 papers) and he was taking in upwards of almost $1500/month. Used his truck so there was only walking up to the houses but he was getting some serious exercise. Only drawbacks, its every day, rain or shine and you have to be done your route by 6:00 am and the list of subscribers changes daily.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

To the OP, just for info, I tried what you want to do on a big scale and couldn't make it work. I was running a grain farm at the same time I worked as an engineer in the patch. Its was lucrative and very nice tax shelter too, but I couldn't keep it going. The corporate career would always interfere and there was no flexibility at all from them. I would have to change my holidays or days off at the last minute to accommodate the weather or some critical operation on the farm and that would go over like a lead balloon. 

The stress of keeping it all in the air was too much, so I quit....the corporate career and kept the side job:chuncky:. Now I make all my income in 3-4 months and have a lot of time off. I could go back in and get a job and make some extra cash, but after you have run your own show for a while its impossible to take an order from someone else.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

tygrus said:


> ... and have a lot of time off.


A couple hundred head of cattle can take care of that for ya!


----------

